# Blue Star Cargo Liner - 1948



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I started this one last November, but got fed up of it early on. Now the weather is improving, I have started again. 32 feet to 1 inch (1:384) scratchbuilt. Normally, I can easily build one of these in a month or even less, but felt like a rest over the darkest of the winter months!
It is _Imperial Star._
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Have now fitted the hatches and deckhouses. I have made the funnel, and undercoated it ready for the final painting with the blue star logo. 
Bob


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Excellent. The two bolts are to keep the model locked in place or?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

No - The bow plating bulwarks are rather delicate. During the build, I have a removable aluminium guard held down by two wing nuts as shown below. This protects the bow from accidental damage during building. I can remove it in seconds to take the building images.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have made more progress, but things are going very slowly. A lot of collecters are trying to reserve it, or even buy it before it is finished, and nothing puts me off more than a bit of pressure, even if it is not meant!
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

She looks beautiful in my eyes!
I like your bow guard. That's a great idea, I may have to use it.


----------



## tal (Jun 27, 2008)

a beautiful model love to see merchant ships, models ,


----------



## bill thompson (Aug 16, 2011)

Shipbuilder said:


> I have made more progress, but things are going very slowly. A lot of collecters are trying to reserve it, or even buy it before it is finished, and nothing puts me off more than a bit of pressure, even if it is not meant!
> Bob


You have great talent you deserve all of the accolades that you get.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I completed it some time ago, and it was snapped up immediately. I forgot to put the completed image on here, as very little interest was shown. When I take these models to the local ship model society, I can almost see the eyes glazing over! Most ship model builders have virtualy no interest in this sort of thing, kits having superseded shipmodelling these days. Only collectors are keen on them, and the pressure on me to build more has really been like a millstone round my neck! 
Bob


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I am a great admirer of your models. Can you tell me how you do your graphics? The windows and ports and funnel are perfect. Thanks.
Robert


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Portholes are drilled in. Windows, doors, funnel emblem are done on the computer in large scale. and printed. Scanned back in, shrunk down, and cloned. Printed onto glossy self-adhesive film, cut out and stuck on!
If you are into things as Facebook, I have a group on there called
Merchant Ships In Miniature
with over 100 members.
If not, more details on my website. Click on
Miniature Merchant Ships (Below).
For further details. 
Here is a "Freebie" download to start you off:
http://payhip.com/b/krO6
When the picture comes up, scroll down to get the synopsis and "Free" download button.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

The name plate is nothing more than gold card. I print the lettering onto a sheet of clear self adhesive film, and stick it onto the card! It seems quite permament, and plates I made years ago still look OK. 
Nothing to be jealous about actually, the very few who have tried building them using my special methods have all been successful, but the general attitude is "I could never do that!"
When I take them to the local ship model society, they rarely get anything more than a casual glance! 
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I built _Hector, Helenus_, _Aeneas _(1910), and _Ascanius _(1910) some years ago. When I asked Ocean Fleets if they had plans of _Aeneas_, they said they had all been destroyed. Speaking to Captain Malcolm Bruce Glasier some time later (in 1979), I said it was a pity they had destroyed all the plans, to which he replied they hadn't. He phoned them up, there and then (I was at his home in the Wirral). I was told to call in at the office on my way home. When I arrived, they handed me the actual blueprints of the _Aeneas_. I said I would bring them back when I had finished with them, but they said "don't bother - you can have them!" (==D) The model went to the Marine Society in London, where I assume it still is! 
For anyone into Facebook, I have a group there with 131 members so far, with lots of interest and participation. I am surprised at its success. it is called:
Merchant Ships in Miniature.
All sorts of different types of miniature merchant ships are there.
Bob


----------

